# Sure beats My back Yard



## FrogsHair

Tiger Woods’ finished practice facility at home is incredible - Devil Ball Golf - GolfBlog - Yahoo! Sports

I have played par 3 courses that were smaller than this. Way to go Tiger.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

gee thats a nice back yard not a bad looking house either I can't really call that a house can i?


----------



## fmk123ster

Nice digs.... see that Lap pool,,,,:thumbsup:

Frank
fmk123ster


----------



## Rothenfield

I don't know, but Tiger may be better off starting from scratch and hitting wiffle balls in your backyard.


----------



## azguy

FrogsHair said:


> Tiger Woods’ finished practice facility at home is incredible - Devil Ball Golf - GolfBlog - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> I have played par 3 courses that were smaller than this. Way to go Tiger.:thumbsup:


Yeah, but how about Rory's backyard?

 Rory McIlroy's practice facility


----------



## Tim

I like Tigers better.
Gets to cold in northern Ireland for me.


----------



## azguy

Tim said:


> I like Tigers better.
> Gets to cold in northern Ireland for me.


I can't argue that point, and since we both live in AZ, we're warm blooded anyways.


----------

